# Using pigments to make nail polish / lacquer



## FemmeNoir (May 1, 2005)

How do you all use pigments in nailpolish? Do you pour the pigment into the bottle, or is there a different way. Thanks!


----------



## user2 (May 1, 2005)

Hmm why dont you just mix them into a clear nail polish....(never thought about it b/c I dont use any nail polish)


----------



## mac_obsession (May 1, 2005)

Thats exactly how you do it. Or you can sprinkle a little on top of your wet polish. If you want a concentrated color thoug, mix it with clear, shake it up and use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(I got little nail polish bottles for that purpose)


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 1, 2005)

What is the easiest way to put the pigment into the nailpolish? I can see myself making a mess.

Thanks!


----------



## Onederland (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_What is the easiest way to put the pigment into the nailpolish? I can see myself making a mess.

Thanks!_

 
probably put the pigment on a piece of paper, and then make a point, and tap the paper so the pigment falls into the bottle.


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 1, 2005)

i totaly forgot you can use pigments for just about everything! (kinda like crisco?) ..sounds like a new project


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 2, 2005)

I use a toothpick, kinda slow process but it works.  ...make sure your nail polish has those beads in um, the pigments settle to the bottom and it's a bitch to mix up if doesn't have those bead thingie in it.  (i threw in some BB gun pellets)


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obsessed_girl07* 
_make sure your nail polish has those beads in um_

 
I always wonder why they put those things in them?!?! What is the use of it.


----------



## Chelsea (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obsessed_girl07* 
make sure your nail polish has those beads in um

 
I always wonder why they put those things in them?!?! What is the use of it._

 

to shake em up


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_to shake em up_

 
 :?:  :?:  :?:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Okay I'll keep it at that, lol thanks.


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

those beads help you to mix the pigment in a better way (it has something to do with physics so dont ask me about that!)


----------



## mac_obsession (May 2, 2005)

The beads help the molecules combine so that you're dealing with one element/item and not with 2 seperate elements/items. Without them the pigment will settle to the bottom of the nailpolish after time and will be really hard to remix. 

Its actually basic chemistry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (My dad was/is a chemist).
They use them in mixing medium as well, just two metal balls to help the ingredients latch on to each other


----------



## Kristen (Jun 9, 2005)

*Pigments + Nails = ?*

How does one use pigments as a nail polish.. I've heard you use it with clear nail polish. Are you supposed to add it to a bottle of nail polish? Press a layer of pigment onto wet polish? Thanks.


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 9, 2005)

You can add pigments to clear nail polish to create your own color. It is a good idea to use a jar of polish that has the little metal agitator pellet in it. If your polish does not have the agitator ball, you can use a small be-be or ball bearing, which you can generally find at craft stores or hobby shoppes. Using these metal balls allows you to continue to mix the two elements together.

You can also use pigments and glitters by sprinkling them over nail polish before it has dried.


----------



## FemmeNoir (Jun 10, 2005)

I tried pigments both in my polish and on my nail with polish over it. It was horrible, but YMMV.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 10, 2005)

i  love lustdust glitter with clear nail varnish. i layer it on over and over til i get golden nails mmmmm sexy

you just put any pigment or glitter with clear nail varnish. thats all and mix it really well


----------



## Kristen (Jun 10, 2005)

I was helping to paint a mural today and may nails were caked in this awesome green paint..   so I wanted to paint my nails with a golden base and golden olive tips. I patted on some of the pigment.. it just seemed like it needed a LOT..

I'll go buy some mini bottles of nail polish and test out mixing tho. thanks


----------



## rouquinne (Jun 10, 2005)

i don't use my Melon pigment for much other than my nails.

i buff the pigment on and seal it with a clear coat of polish.


----------



## glassjaw326 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Pigments as nailpolish*

Has anyone tried this? If so I would LOVE to see pics. I used Teal and kitchmas as nailpolish this past week and they were so pretty. Post your pics!


----------



## may_cup (Oct 18, 2005)

I just did actually...  I was coming here to post it, and voila I read your post!  I added MAC's Pro Matte Orange pigment to an old wet n wild shimmering white-ish with almost a bluish hue in the right light (#434 if they still make it) nail polish, and i'm still shaking it up and mixing it like mad, but I am just LOVING the results thus far!  Its almost like a redish orangey now, and my nails look like they're on FIRE!  Its so awesome!  I'm still going to shake it up and make sure its properly mixed etc before I take pictures, but if you want to see what it looks like let me know and I'll see if I can get it on my nails so it looks ok, and take a pic! :-D  I am LOVING this!  I might have to get more white nail polish to add it too!  ooooooo and I can experiment with clear, and all kinds of things!  new window... totally open!  *so excited!*  Its like Christmas came early.

~may_cup


----------



## FemmeNoir (Oct 18, 2005)

I have never been successful doing this. Do you just add it to the bottle of nailpolish? How much pigment do yo need?

Thanks!


----------



## may_cup (Oct 18, 2005)

Hmmm, well I didn't really measure it, because I just poured it in from a full pigment jar... But If i had to guess, I'd say about 1/4 teaspoon, but not at the same time.  Gently pour in about 1/8 teaspoon first, shake it, then add the rest.  You have to shake it like there's no tomorrow though... Its not as smooth as I'd like it to be, but its getting there.  I want one of those paint shakers like they have at the home depot... that would fix it!  The bottle of nail polish wasn't completly full either... it was like 95% full or so though.  I'm still playing, but so far so good!

~may_cup


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 25, 2006)

*Made some nail laquer with Pigments...*

I am so happy, my newest nail laquer came out gorrrrgeous!!  I mixed Teal and Old Gold Pigments and came up with this little gem...

And yes I put two little metal ball bearings in the clear MAC Overlaquer so that the pigment would mix better.

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...e/CIMG7544.jpg
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...e/CIMG7546.jpg


----------



## loveinexcess (Oct 25, 2006)

Cute! I really like that color.


----------



## gabbelishious (Oct 25, 2006)

it came out nice,  love the color!


----------



## pixi (Oct 25, 2006)

=D thats awesome!


----------



## bellaetoile (Oct 25, 2006)

oh wow, that is beautiful. i keep hearing about how pigments can be combined with nail polish, but have never seen finished product. thanks for posting!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 25, 2006)

Pretty....it looks like Lucky Green e/s or Golden Olive piggie for the nails.


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 25, 2006)

i liiike! =D looks very pretty!


----------



## dreamqueen (Oct 25, 2006)

That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## drea2447 (Oct 25, 2006)

Approx.  how much pigment to a bottle of clear laquer?  The color is great!

Andrea


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 25, 2006)

Cool color - I assumed you used the clear color nail laquer?   Love it!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *drea2447* 

 
_Approx.  how much pigment to a bottle of clear laquer?  The color is great!

Andrea_

 
You can start with clear or a coloured polish.  

As far as the pigment, IMO, a little bit goes a long way.  Just add pigment to your liking.  One word of caution.  One time when mixing up some nail polish, I kept f***ing with it, adding more pigment, then a little more, and so on.  I eventually put so much pigment in there that it broke down the formula and really affected the length of time that the polish stayed on the nails.  It chipped off almost instantly.

Cool colour, Macgoddess.  It does look like Golden Olive polish.  Nice.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes I started with clear laquer, but as MAC Whore said, you can start with a shade of nail laquer as well...  

I wanted my color to be opaque not sheer so I mixed less than 1/4 tsp of each pigment (I had 2, so less than 1/2 tsp total) in a glass petri dish first to get out all of the "pigment balls" andmix the two together finely.  Then I put 2 small ball bearings (my b/f got me a bag of them from Lowe's for like $2) in the clear laquer, the pigment doesn't mix well otherwise.

I made a funnel with a piece of paper and then funnelled pigment into the laquer.  I didn't put all of it in at once though, I put it in in segments mixing it really well in between.  I wanted to make sure I didn't put TOO much pigment in it, just enough to get the effect I wanted.  If you add too much pigment it will interfere with the quality of the laquer and break it down.


----------



## Aerynna (Oct 25, 2006)

Now that I'm thinking about it, I bet Dark Soul would make an amazing nail polish...


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aerynna* 

 
_Now that I'm thinking about it, I bet Dark Soul would make an amazing nail polish..._

 
lol, it does...and I like Blue Brown as well.


----------



## aziza (Oct 25, 2006)

That's nice! With pigments you really get your money's worth..e/s, lips, nails..just about everything. I love them


----------



## princess (Oct 25, 2006)

They all look so nice, but I'm so lazy to try it, plus chances are I will spill the pigments more than anything.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 25, 2006)

dude that's frickin badass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 killer color


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 26, 2006)

Im going to try this with accent red and maybe that blue from she shines. It looks horrible on me but Im betting that it makes a pretty nail varnish.


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 26, 2006)

that is so cool!!! i gotta try it..


----------



## labwom (Oct 26, 2006)

That is so pretty! I like usinf pink bronze and coco beach together. It makes a beautiful color!


----------



## Vesper Lynd (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Made some nail laquer with Pigments...*

how can I use pigments as nail polish directly on my fingers? is there a way?


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Made some nail laquer with Pigments...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vesper Lynd* 

 
_how can I use pigments as nail polish directly on my fingers? is there a way?_

 
Not to get a color like the one posted. You can dust some on your nails, like the glitters and some shabado will happen, you could affix some tape strategically and get some design, but that seems like too much work! But as for directly adding it I don't see it.


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Made some nail laquer with Pigments...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vesper Lynd* 

 
_how can I use pigments as nail polish directly on my fingers? is there a way?_

 
I've tried and no, it doesn't work.  I tried putting pigment directly on my nail, which failed.  Then I tried having a small bit on paper which I'd pick up with the brush, which also bombed.  Nevermind the messiness, the pigment ends up on your brush and, unless you want to clean your brush between dips, will end up in your clear polish too.  The colour doesn't spread so evenly either, it'll end up either streaky or globby.


----------



## chocokitty (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Made some nail laquer with Pigments...*

OMG love the color!!  I haven't tried to use pigments to make polish now I so will.  Thanks!


----------



## This Is Mine (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Made some nail laquer with Pigments...*

ahhhh! that's awesome! I'm going to have to try this. Less than 1/2 tsp total pigment eh....


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Made some nail laquer with Pigments...*

That's a beautiful colour. Glitters are also a great product to use on nails!


----------



## madkitty (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Pigments to make nail polish/lacquer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_i don't use my Melon pigment for much other than my nails.

i buff the pigment on and seal it with a clear coat of polish._

 
how do you buff the pigments on your nails?


----------



## flowerhead (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Pigments to make nail polish/lacquer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_how do you buff the pigments on your nails?_

 
Just take a bit with your finger and buff it onto your nail. I do this all the time, it works nicely because pigments adhere well.


----------



## xmamax (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Made some nail laquer with Pigments...*

Ooh,that's such a good idea. I'm going to have to try it with rose.


----------



## lara (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Made some nail laquer with Pigments...*

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25683
Pigments to make nail polish/lacquer?

This thread may give some ideas to people who are wondering how to make a coloured polish with Pigments.


----------



## contrabassoon (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Pigments to make nail polish/lacquer?*

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=58013 This is a link to a thread about Pigment added to nail ploish!


----------



## Sabrunka (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Pigments to make nail polish/lacquer?*

Yah just today I put helium into a clear nail polish and it turned out VERY pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## clwkerric (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Made some nail laquer with Pigments...*

Well I definitely will be trying this one!  I bet Helium would make a pretty color... I haven't found a fantastic use for this piggie yet! I can only use it for a highlight, thats it.


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 11, 2007)

*MAC Pigment to make nail polish colors?*

I have heard of people doing this but I've never seen how it came out.  If you have mixed the pigment into your nail color, could you post pictures of it?  Thanks!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pigment to make nail polish colors?*

I have done this many times and I love the results. I have used Deep Blue Green, which I love! Mixed pigments like Electric Coral and Old Gold or Green Brown with Emerald Green, etc. Results are amazing. The only thing is some pigments settle like Deep Blue Green. I just used a makeshift funnel out of those 139393 annoying magazine subcription papers and used a clean hair barrette thingy. Works great. I have also made lippies with them. Here's an old pic where I used Blue Storm and Dark Soul. Excuse the crappy manicure job!


----------



## knoxydoll (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: MAC Pigment to make nail polish colors?*

I've used melon, rose and provence. They all made really beautiful colours. If you have any of those sample jars they're perfect for mixing clear polish with pigments.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Made some nail laquer with Pigments...*

This thread merged with existing thread on the same topic.  Kindly take the time to search the boards before posting to reduce redundant threads.


----------

